
AMD Ryzen-Powered Macs Spotted in macOS 10.15.4 Beta - rbanffy
https://hothardware.com/news/amd-ryzen-macs-macos-10154-beta-apple
======
mister_hn
Are they supporting the Ryzentosh?

